# Cat Songs!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I thought that this would be a cute little thread. In this thread you can post your cat songs you've made up in this thread.  So far, I don't have a cat songs yet.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 17, 2005)

My friends and I just end up "meowing" along with whatever happens to be in the CD player (and nabbing whatever feline happens to be passing and forcing them to dance along). We've spent far too many nights at some one's house "mewing" and "maowing" along to Personal Jesus or Some Great Reward.  I know, I'm a dork.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Humm.. I've never written a cat song or any kind of song. :? 
I do love I've Got Cats by Rick Cowling though! It's pretty funny, you can listen to it by clicking on the link.


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

I like Stray Cat Strut by the Stray Cats.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not any good at making up any kind of songs, so I just sing this one to my cats:

Meow Meow Meow Meow
Meow Meow Meow Meow
Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow

:lol:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Tim


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Here a kitty, There a kitty, everwhere an itty bitty kitty  
childish, but it popped into my head, what could i do


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

nerilka said:


> Here a kitty, There a kitty, everwhere an itty bitty kitty
> childish, but it popped into my head, what could i do


Definatley not childish! :wink:


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

i always sing to my cats...corny lil made up songs with their names in them..LOL..but hey, im a cornball :lol:


----------

